# Mehrere Betriebssysteme parallel



## MiRaMC (28. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bald ist Weinachten und da werde ich mir wohl eine neue Festplatte gönnen und bei der Gelegenheit auf Windows Vista umsteigen. Allerdings hat ja Vista einige Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit älteren Programmen und spielen tu ich auch ganz gerne, deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich doch mein altes XP parallel zum Vista drauf machen könnte (eventuell sogar noch Linux). 
Sowas hab ich aber noch nie gemacht. Deshalb stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich das ganze dann partitionieren soll!? Also für jedes Betriebssystem eine eigene Partition, soviel ist klar. Und dann will ich auf dem Rest eine Partition mit Programmen, eigenen Dateien usw. Wieviel sollte man den Betriebssystemen an Speicherplatz geben? Und was ich mich dann auch frage ist, wie das ist mit installierten Programmen. Kann man die dann nur mit dem Betriebssystem benutzen, mit dem sie installiert wurden oder mit allen?
Wenn die Partitionsfrage geklärt ist, braucht man wohl einen Bootmanager. Könnt ihr mir da einen bestimmten empfehlen? Vielleicht sogar kostenlos?
Und zu guter letzt wie geht man dann vor? Reihenfolgenmäßig mein ich. Was installiert man zuerst? Was muss man beachten? Wie sagt man dem Bootmanager wie man das gern hätte?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit eurem sicher vorhandenen Fachwissen Starthilfe geben ;-) Schonmal Danke!


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. November 2007)

Mh.ich sag das in letzter Zeit öfter: Benutze zum Partitionieren Gparted.
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein ausgezeichnetes Open Source Tool, dass die wichtigstens Dateisysteme unterstützt (Ext2/3, Fat16/32, NTFS, ReiserFS und noch einige andere), diese erstellen, verschieben, kopieren, vergrößern und verkleinern kann.

Also eben jeweils eine Partition pro Betriebssystem. Für XP dürften meiner Meinung nach 7GB für das System und einige wenige Programme ausreichen. Evtl. sogar nur 5GB. Vista hingegen benötigt mindestens 15GB Speicher. Ich möchte allerdings eher 20GB empfehlen. Für Gnu/Linux benötigst du eine Systempartition (5GB in den meisten Fällen mehr als ausreichend), eine Swap (äquivalent zur Auslagerungsdatei unter Windows) und im Idealfall eine Home-Partition für die Daten und einige Programme.

Zur Inkopatibilität von Vista zu älteren Programmen möchte ich nur sagen, dass ich keine Probleme damit hatte und der Kompatibilitätsmodus im Gegensatz zu XP tadellos funktioniert.

Zum Thema Bootmanager möchte ich hier Grub erwähnen welches Gnu/Linux i.d.R. mitbringt. Er versteht die meisten Dateisysteme und kann Windows-Installationen ohne großen Aufwand booten.


----------



## MiRaMC (29. November 2007)

Also gut, dann werde ich wohl die 3 Betriebssysteme draufmachen und als Bootmanager Grub von Linux benutzen. Muss ich dann eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beim Installieren der Betriebssysteme beachten?


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Merke: IMMER Windowssysteme zuerst, da diese den Bootloader immer überschreiben. Wenn der Grub z.B. da ist, ist der nach der Windows-Installation weg.


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. November 2007)

Stimmt. Und bei Vista zuerst XP installieren da Vista einen Startup-Manager mitbringt in dem dann XP steht.


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Hm, gut zu wissen, den Vista/XP-Versuch wollte ich auch demnächst mal starten.


----------



## MiRaMC (29. November 2007)

Na gut, dann wäre das ja auch geklärt danke Leute!


----------

